# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Δοκιμή φωτογραφίας

## panos70

δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ενω ανεβαινουν οι φωτογραφιες με το imageshack μετα απο λιγα λεπτα δεν φαινεται καθολου,ξερει κανεις να μου πει ;[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Πανο γενικα το imageshack εχει θεματακια ειχα και εγω το αναλογο προβλημα, αλλα πηγα στο _Photobucket_ και ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## panos70

οκ φιλε θα τοπ κοιταξω

----------


## panos70

φιλε για στειλε μου σε π.μ. βημα-βημα πως το κανουμε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Για μενα Πανο, ειναι ευκολοτερο το imgur.com! Δεν χρειαζεσαι εγγραφη και τα βηματα ειναι πολυ απλα!  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ photobucket χρησιμοποιώ!!!

----------


## panos70



----------


## panos70

Ρια  με παιδευει μεχρι να του παρω τον αερα

----------


## Ρία

από που την ανέβασες τελικά;

----------


## panos70

κανω δοκιμες με το φωτοπακετ

----------


## Ρία

έχει πολύ καλή αναλυση!! αλλά μετά μην την διαγραψεις την φωτό απο το φωτομπακετ γιατί θα φύγει κ από εδω νομίζω....όπως κ σε όλες τις σελίδες τέτοιου τύπου αν κάνεις μετατροπή την φωτό για να την ανεβάσεις σε φόρουμ κ μετά την διαγράψεις από την σελίδα, φεύγει κ από το φόρουμ!

----------


## panos70



----------


## panos70

> *Ρία*             έχει πολύ καλή αναλυση!! αλλά μετά μην την διαγραψεις την φωτό απο το  φωτομπακετ γιατί θα φύγει κ από εδω νομίζω....όπως κ σε όλες τις σελίδες  τέτοιου τύπου αν κάνεις μετατροπή την φωτό για να την ανεβάσεις σε  φόρουμ κ μετά την διαγράψεις από την σελίδα, φεύγει κ από το φόρουμ!


 Σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια δεν το ηξερα

----------


## Ρία

δικά σου είναι;;;

----------

